# Learning to use your camera:  "Stops" and relationship to exposure explained



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

A well-written article that goes through some basic elements of using a camera. It's presented clearly with examples. If you're wanting to understand what all those numbers in your view finder mean, this will help make some sense of it. Comes from a really nice online site called Digital Photography School. Tons of free articles, along with paid courses you can take.


What is a Stop? The Common Currency of Exposure Explained




> What are stops? Are they the same as f-stops? How are they measured? Are they the same for different exposure controls? Are they still useful now?
> 
> 
> These are common questions for those just starting out in photography. They are good questions, and the exposure concepts surrounding them can be confusing. You have probably been told that a stop is a “doubling of light,” which of course is true. That is helpful, but it doesn’t show how stops really works and how they tie your exposure controls together.
> ...


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree Bob that how-to videos for the technical stuff really helps so much. This past year in my semi-retired state, for the fun of it (well, and some pay) I did a bunch of freelance closed captioning work for Lynda.com and they also have an excellent library of photography courses. What I learned from working on so many of their photog courses is that the instructor can make the difference. If one instructor doesn't explain things the way they make sense to you, look for another and you'll find someone who you can learn from.


----------

